# Nor Cal show in Stockton, Ca April 14th



## P.N.A. (Mar 29, 2013)

Holding our bi-annual show/ swap again. Always a blast. Lots of bikes, model cars, vendors, classic cars,  and great people! There will be a $1 raffle full of great items to be won including a fully loaded bike! That's right, you can win a bike for $1!!! All bikes are welcome. Come w/ what you got. $5 admission will give you a day full of fun.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 29, 2013)

Do I need to reserve a swap space in advance? Or can I just show up?


----------



## P.N.A. (Mar 29, 2013)

You can just show up. We have a lot of room. The earlier the better spot as usual


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 30, 2013)

Cool! I will try to come!


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 8, 2013)

Week away!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 11, 2013)

*Wish I could make it .....*



P.N.A. said:


> Week away!




one of these days I will try to make it up there for these -- have fun out there this Sunday -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 11, 2013)

*swap meet this sunday*

t*his sunday 4/14/13 san joaquin county fair grounds

************** i will be there *******************


----------



## slick (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll be there!! And there will be some killer deals i'm sure! Some bikes for sale, some parts for sale, and some great bikes in the show!


----------



## dynacycle (Apr 13, 2013)

May I ask what time will the swap begin and end?
Thx


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2013)

Swap starts at around 5am and lasts until 2pm. It's $5 to get into the whole shabang. A car show, car swap, bicycle show, bike swap, and a model show and swap also.


----------



## P.N.A. (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm ready! Are you ready? I'll be there bright and early at 5am for you early birds


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 13, 2013)

i was already there made my first sale about 6:00
i will be there early tomorrow


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm on my way. I'll be getting there around 6.
Chris


----------



## slick (Apr 14, 2013)

It was great seeing everyone at the show today!! Had a blast. Sold some stuff, bought a few trinkets and won some tires in the raffle. Best of all the girls raffle bike which was a girls 40's Columbia went to a girl and she will be riding it on our rides! No, Karla didn't win but my best friends lady did. Nice to know it will be enjoyed again! Thanks Fabian for a great show.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 14, 2013)

Any photos ?


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 14, 2013)

Great Swap and Show! Thanks Fabian! Here is one photo of one of my happy customers. His dad bought him this Roadmaster frame from me for $5.




More photos and stories to come after I have recovered.


----------

